# Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (no 56k!)



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Well this is my learning project. If i mess it up oh well 
I started with a well used fox wagon kinda rusty too

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

So I cut out all the rusty metal.
I got a few new pices from the junkyard too


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

so rust gone I decided to shave off some stuff
















haved off lots of stuff on the rear hatch
























filled a few holes


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

cleaning up the rearend not going to run bummpers


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

next up the taillights need some help


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

damn dude. i'm no expert, but it looks like you're doing some incredible work there. i'm sure it's awesome to have a project to experiment and learn on. it's definitely looking awesome, and I really like what you did with the rear.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (paullwaull)*

How are you welding those patch panels in? I'm doing similar work on my Scirocco but without any welding knowledge or equipment which is going to catch up to me real fast.
I should add ... do you do this in your spare time, or professionally? Would you consider doing some work










_Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX at 5:54 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

that was gross! nice job man, keep posting updates


----------



## mozerman (Jan 31, 2005)

woo!


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (mozerman)*

you're my hero just for doing this, nice work


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (wc05vwgli)*

did the other side today








































































man it was nice today 90 degrees here


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

great work man, like art


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

thats some dope shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

today i finished the driver side taillight. and started shaving the fuel filler door.
























































the next hole


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

the man in the brown truck brought me some new toys today that will be really handy








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

I can't stand a non auto-dark now that I've gotten used to one.
I can't wait to see what you're doing for the front of it.


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

Awesome work for a first-timer...makes we want to start the work on my 924S.
I've welded on 3 different occasions and cannot stand non-auto-dark helmets. Already considering ordering one...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw1)*

gas door all gone


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

That's one way to cut back on fuel costs.


----------



## i6or (Mar 17, 2007)

omg. amazing craftsmanship...
keep us updated!


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (i6or)*

everything looks amazing. the mirror delete came out spot on, i would NOT have been able to do that w/o using at least SOME filler. 
auto-dark ftw


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*

I did some work on the front end this weekend. 
made a buck to wrap the sheet metal around to get the shape
































the shape was good and fit i tacked it in


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*

this is the same car http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What kind of primer are the red and beige, aerosol? 2k?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

















when i am done with all my metal and filler work I have some 2 part epoxy primer i will spray with my hvlp.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I finished the front light delete
























































oh and the tools used


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Passenger side marker light done.
















thanks guys for all the comments. I am slowly getting things done.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

AmAzinG


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (vwishndaetr)*

wow the weld work is so good. So clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubjager)*

great job! really clean!!!


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

good work and all, but what do you plan on doing with the car?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZyRott89* »_good work and all, but what do you plan on doing with the car?

you mean other then drive it?


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

very, very cool! nice work


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

damn... nice work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

well the front end of the fox is really ugly with out the bumper
























so since i shaved the rear i want the front to be as clean. I want a simple old school look MK1 ish if you will..
so I am fiber glassing a new front end. I found this drawing of a mk1 and changed it to what I want my front to look like








I made a form for the foam to fit to the front 
















then mixed up some of this
































after it hardened i pulled off the wood and started the shaping process
































the design of the front end involves a lot of number and reading the cues that vw left behind 
















































to get the curves the same all around used lots of time and a few key tools
































once the shape was closer I added a few coats of polyester resin with microspheres (kinda like peanut butter thickness)








more and more sanding








got some old grill parts and mocked of the look 
















going to weld in these too 
















































the next step is to staring to lay up the fiberglass cloth.
yea i know i am crazy




_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:30 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## MK3magic (May 9, 2007)

at least you seem to be as crafty and knowledgeable as you are crazy ... so you got that goin' for you, which is nice.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (MK3magic)*

so today i worked on the grill to day. welded in some bits from a poor 79 rabbit i attacked in the junkyard


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

You, sir, have skill!


----------



## DarksideDesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

Awesome build so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

absolutely stunning...








i'll be lurking in the background watching this one until the end! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jgti (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (fazeShift)*

Great work!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Your crazy, sick stuff man .. . .. Madd skill.


----------



## g60adi (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re:*

respect


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60adi)*

thanks for the







I will get a root beer and relax later (sXe)

OK I got some work done this weekend. 
still waiting on the duck bill to finalize the shape of the bottom but the sides and top are almost done. oh and i did a bit more fitting on the grill too. 
































































































































getting closer to the drawing








just need to get working on the lower grill and lights


----------



## jgti (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Banned wagon)*

Your work is flawless. I'd go without the lower front grill, looks like the car is


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jgti)*

the 4k lower grill is not going on the car


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

As everyone has said, it looks awesome and so is your work! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (skatingzooyork)*

here is a summery of the new stuff 
Rear








Front








OK i have had a few questions. I know i dont really have many plans finalized but what i do is in this pic








the fog light am looking at. i like these simple mouting and no housing 
http://store.summitracing.com/...82007








should look good with the head lights










_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:02 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

a quick reshaping in paint. i am waiting for the duck bill to reshape the lower section so i get the curves and mating surface right.


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, this is so cool.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_a quick reshaping in paint. i am waiting for the duck bill to reshape the lower section so i get the curves and mating surface right.










That is going to look sick esp w/ the lower val and the crosshair headlights!!


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (skatingzooyork)*

SICCKKKKKKKK


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (slowdown2)*

wow this is ****ing rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (tobiwonkonobi)*

very nice work, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## berendd (Feb 13, 2005)

found a link to this topic on volksforum.com and I must say it was definatetely worth to look at!
nice build!


----------



## smallblockfox (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60adi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60adi* »_respect









x2, looks great.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

watching this one..... completely wicked.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (odj)*

signed up for this one


----------



## vstarchief (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (vwk2)*

Nice craftsmanship but also really nice design detail work.
I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product.
This might be the coolest build thread I've ever seen.


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Big CADDY)*

oh man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (8v deathsquad)*

Well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Makes me wish I had kept my rusty rat wagon instead of giving it away for free


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vdubster79)*

today i worked on getting the new round headlights to bolt up.
I cut apart the fox headlight bucket flipped it over and cut out for the mk1 round bucket to fit into then welded the mk1 bucket to the fox bucket
and now the pic (ya didn't think i could post with out pictures did ya?)
fox headlight bucket








Mk1 Bucket








cut off parking light mount on fox bucket
























































Sorry not very sexy pictures but headlight buckets need love too.


----------



## PVDUBBER (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Buddy you are going to have the coolest foxes ever, this thing is beyond rad


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (PVDUBBER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very cool!


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (A.Busser)*

this just very well damn might be the most amazing thing i have ever seen on vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

The foam that you used to make the front of the car.... how does that work? Is it permanently bonded to the body?
Did you build on top with fiberglass in order to dissolve the foam from behind?
I have no idea how you know how to do what you did, but it's freakin' brilliant thus far.


_Modified by odj at 11:57 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

Just trackin'.








Awesome project!!


----------



## bkschott (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*

I've been wrong before, but isn't that Jesus's face I see ???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bkschott)*

ahh no it looks more like chuck norris


----------



## alte schule (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Astounding work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (alte schule)*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (MadBuny)*

I did some more work last night on the headlight buckets


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Great work man..seriously..your takikng one of the most unapprecaited cars in the vw line up and making it a winner...
your more that welcome in the mk1 forum anytime with your car ma man
Keep it up!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoolAidKid (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (bkschott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkschott* »_I've been wrong before, but isn't that Jesus's face I see ???









I was thinking Wally Gator


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (KoolAidKid)*

got the large duck bill today yea!!








I mounted the finished headlight bucket .and finished painting other








looks like i am going to need to shape a little off the bottom and the corners, nothing I wasn't expecting. 
If all goes well i should have it all trimmed up and mounted this weekend




































_Modified by Banned wagon at 11:02 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## BERTO171 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (BERTO171)*

you have talent
tuned in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (XrevoXgtiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XrevoXgtiX* »_you have talent
tuned in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ditto... awesome work!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (liquidonline)*


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

sweet...


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

you are pretty good at shaping that foam stuff, 
still looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BaggdS4 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

Looks awesome! One question though, how is that foam stuff going to hold up?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (forcedEntry)*

so I reshaped the front and glassed it again
















































I found the eye brows in my parts storage. just thought i would see how they look


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

cant wait to see your finished product, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (2mAn)*









hopefully i can get to making the lower grill this week


----------



## jgti (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Looking great, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I just saw this thread a few days ago, and I must say that you are doing some awesome work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the eyebrows, I think they look awesome. (are you going to paint them?)








This pic makes the car look like a hovercraft:








Keep up the awesome work, Your doing great.


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

wow, very nice work


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (papa)*

great work. i will be watching this.


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

Awesome work, keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*

wowzers


----------



## delfrickenfraino (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

uuuuhhhhhmazzzzzzziiiinnnnnnggggg..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (delfrickenfraino)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please paint this car silver!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (squint_91)*

very nice


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

when that gets final paint that foam stuff is going to look super wavy. But great f'in work anyways


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwcook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcook* »_when that gets final paint that foam stuff is going to look super wavy. But great f'in work anyways

Ah the foam doesnt have any thing to do with the finished product. don't worry I know how to use a long block.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Ah the foam doesnt have any thing to do with the finished product. don't worry I know how to use a long block.









nice. it's just a mold? final will be fiberglass? throw us a bone... LOL.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (odj)*

Correct the finished is going to be fiberglass or carbon fiber. depends on my budget.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

your bodywork skills are ****ing awesome.
love it so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

well done sir


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but im not digging those eyelid things on the headlights... kinda makes it look like it has downs syndrome


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

holy hell this is one awesome buildup thread


----------



## Stroker Ace (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

bad ass
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubbin_B4 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Stroker Ace)*

nice work. 
i dont know if i'm personally digging the front end.


----------



## Cadbury (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdub123)*

I'm assuming the foam is going to hold up over time? nice job, definitely better than I could do right now! I think once you install the lower grill and lights, that will make the front end look 10x's better!
do you not need bumpers and front turn signals in good 'ol Cali?


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Cadbury)*

Jeez this build is awesome. I rate it 5 thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverMkII (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (DuBenforcer)*

Awesome work !!! Cannot wait to see this thing done....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (SilverMkII)*

I like the lip but it looks funny at that angle, i think it would look better if it were more horizontal.


----------



## vwcook (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Correct the finished is going to be fiberglass or carbon fiber. depends on my budget.









oh coool cool.. sorry for jumping to conclusions


----------



## StereoMotional (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwcook)*

WOW...this is by far the most work ive ever seen into one car. sick fab skills man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I like the lip but it looks funny at that angle, i think it would look better if it were more horizontal.

Well i set the angel to match a MK1 set up. it the same angel as this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

i understand what you're going for i just think it would look a little better if it were flatter and cut though the air more.


----------



## florida four (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i think the bill looks perfect, they aren't supposed to sit flat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (florida four)*

it's just an opinion, it's supposed to be like that, but he's obviously trying to make his own car.


----------



## danielface (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*









reminds me of the movie "batteries not included"








nice work tho. lovin it.


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

I couldnt help myself
any updates?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (squint_91)*

oh you guys must not have read the engine and drive swap thread about this car 
the donor was

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (squint_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squint_91* »_

alright, that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

awsome thread! keep it up.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (danielface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danielface* »_










2 ?'s, How is the lip attached and do you think it will hold up at highway speeds?



_Modified by l3L4ZN at 7:36 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*The lip and front end are not going to be made of foam!*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_2 ?'s, How is the lip attached and do you think it will hold up at highway speeds?

The Front end Is not made of foam it is fiberglass over the foam right now and is pretty dam strong. I am making a mold off the front end then casting the whole thingy out of either fiber glass or carbon fiber depends on my budget at the time.
oh and the lip is bolted on just like factory.
Any way today was a good ( now singing to self "I didn't have to use my AK). Ok get to the post already.
got a shipment of supplies from Eastwood http://www.eastwoodco.com/ today!
I ordered some new sanding blocks. Wow let me tell you! If you want Professional results buy pro tools. These thing rock! the big block is 21" long the shorter is 15" they have metal rods you can remove to make more flexible to match the curves of your car. also replenished my sandpaper stock. Oh the car you ask? yep i worked on it a bit too. I worked to make both sides the same contours. the new sanding blocks made it so easy! I should have had them to start with!
























































The car getting some love too
























Hopefully I can get to the junkyard this weekend. I am not happy with the headlight mounts. so my new plan is to get some MK1 headlight mount area metal and some how make it fit my once was a fox front end.. maybe I will get the front end smoothed out to where i like it. so I can begin the molding of it to make my female mold of the front end. yea!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: The lip and front end are not going to be made of foam! (Banned wagon)*

awesome, eastwood is a great resource for tons of different DIY stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The lip and front end are not going to be made of foam! (Grabbit)*

Dude... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5 (Apr 26, 2005)

omg.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (99.5)*

wow..................


----------



## bocho (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Wow!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (bocho)*

wowzers


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

woah

awesome


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*

Coming from dope shizzz, love it. 
I think you should extend the duckbill to reach the corners of the car in the front...look more like the drawing you posted, you know? The corners of the car should come to the corners of the bill. Either extend the duckbill or curve the fenders to reach the corners of the duckbill...
Thats just me. I can do any photoshop work if you'd like...








Like the pictures shows, the duckbill reaches the edges...I'll probably do a PS later...


----------



## A2GTISLCVR6 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (M42Technik)*

great work...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (A2GTISLCVR6)*

got some more glass on the front 








































sanded it and did a skim coat over the whole thing
























after a bit more sanding and time
































Refitted the duckbill fits better now after the reshape


----------



## sixappeal (Sep 5, 2006)

just awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the whole thing


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Before I post my PS of the front, let me just say that I am very inspired by your work, and I hope you don't take these photoshops as a sign of disrespect at all. Its only my suggestion and opinion! The car looks ****ing awesome and the work is especially amazing!
Here was what I was talking about with the duckbill...I'm sure you can pull either of these two suggestions off, no problem. 
First is the original.








Second is to push the sides of the front closer to the duckbill's edges.








Third is to extend the duckbill to fit the current edges of the front. 








Anyways, I'm sure this will come out looking awesome regardless. Good luck and I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (M42Technik)*

you are an inspiration to those with any welding skillz... of which I have none! That is why this thread is sooo impressive to me!







for originality







cause I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif VW Foxxxxxsssseeeesss







<---- root beer


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Thanks 
i didn't really do much this Sunday on the car 
tried on a few pairs of shoes
















































Still way to high Oh and I hate the wheels too
so i just put the stock back under her
































thats about the right hight


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

amazing, but come to think of it i agree with the poster aboves wider duckbill photoshops .


----------



## fr3nz33 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

it looks amazing, your wheel choice im sure will be nothing short of awesome.


----------



## ilovemyA2 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (fr3nz33)*

Subscribed


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (ilovemyA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyA2* »_Subscribed


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*

more goffing around 
































and some for the people that cant stand the eyebrows


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I like the eyelids


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (GoVdubSPEEDGo)*

Yaaaaar!
X2 on the eyelids
I love em, makes the car's face look all chill and sleepy like


----------



## fr3nz33 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubster79)*

i agree about the eyelids, also mirrors the duck bill shape up top


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (fr3nz33)*

wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif impressive!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*

look it's happy


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (vdubster79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubster79* »_Yaaaaar!
X2 on the eyelids
I love em, makes the car's face look all chill and sleepy like









x3!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice again.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwishndaetr)*

no work on it today had to woke on my truck. had a vacuum leak to fix (have to get it smogged tomorrow)
















yea that's not the lower grill i will be using. I still need to make it out to the junkyard to get parts to make the lower grill.
as for eye brows i sill am on the fence about them..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Thread is amazing, as is the work. However the lids simply do not add anything to the car. They REALLY look like an addition made to simply "put something on there". IMHO I would leave them off as it keeps the clean lines of the car alive. Had you kept it stock bumpered it would have been a different story however.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (ilovemyA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyA2* »_Subscribed

me too.
Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

dope.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (LedJetta)*

i love the eyebrows...and i would also leave it in primer...it looks sexy like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilovemyA2 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

I really want to learn how to do work like this. I have so many ideas floating around in my head. I wish I could put them into motion.
I like the eyebrows. And I can not wait to see this when it is done (although I doubt it will be done, so lets just say, at the end of this phase).


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ilovemyA2)*

OK back to the build. oh wait i haven't done nothing, Nada, zip, zilch, in three whole days! 
Oh wait i take that back today i ordered some mold release wax and some pva (Whats that Ric well kids i am glad you asked) 
Polyvinyl alcohol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvinyl_alcohol
still need to go pick up some more fiberglass mat (shipping was way to much)
then i can start to build the mold.


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_OK back to the build. oh wait i haven't done nothing, Nada, zip, zilch, in three whole days! 
Oh wait i take that back today i ordered some mold release wax and some pva (Whats that Ric well kids i am glad you asked) 
Polyvinyl alcohol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvinyl_alcohol
still need to go pick up some more fiberglass mat (shipping was way to much)
then i can start to build the mold.

im a little confused now








are you saying that you are going to make a mold of what you have done to the front end then chizel off all that work so u can bolt on a duplicate of what u already made?








in other words, what is on it now is only temporary?


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

anymore pics?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (206vw)*

nope no more right now. had to switch to working on my truck. it needed a smog test. had to replace the EGR valve and a ASV! ouch
Oh well maybe next week i will get back on track! 

_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_anymore pics?

sure just not of the Fox


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

So jealous of that Runner. I just sold my XJ today. I'll be lusting after another 4x4 until I get moved and settled down south


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Awesome. Wish I had a favor to call in.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_Awesome. Wish I had a favor to call in.

? what are you talking about?


----------



## speaker (Aug 12, 2001)

bEsT tHrEaD eVaR!


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_nope no more right now. had to switch to working on my truck. it needed a smog test. had to replace the EGR valve and a ASV! ouch
Oh well maybe next week i will get back on track! 
sure just not of the Fox










Nice looking 4runner!!
Here is my old beater after a day of wheeling:








And this is right after I did the rear lift (chevy 1/2 ton leafs & 33x15.5")


----------



## VWGolf1990-1.8L Owner (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (fr3nz33)*

Wow I would love to learn to do this


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (VWGolf1990-1.8L Owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolf1990-1.8L Owner* »_Wow I would love to learn to do this

Yea me too







I am learning every time i work on the car..


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Any updates . . you do phenominal work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwishndaetr)*

No sorry, My truck passed smog finally and now my new garage doors are waiting for me to install them. so car is on still on hold sorry.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Well i kinda worked on the fox today i moved it from one side of the garage to the other. Then after all that hard work I went to the beach

















In my 4door
















Oh I did do some work on a Fox this week i had to switch back to a set of steels. I had a blister on a tire on my tarantula's aloys
























I like em but i would like a small cap for the centers maybe?
the rims i have to get a new tire on








oh and one shot of the wheel in the car














OK time for some Root


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

i want that momo wolfsberg horn button


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

did i bit of sanding (wet) today.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_










hes sad.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

looking good man! what wheels are you looking to go with?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fl SmurF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fl SmurF* »_looking good man! what wheels are you looking to go with?

Wheels i still haven't decided on yet. It will be a 13" of some flavor not too sure what yet.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Wheels i still haven't decided on yet. It will be a 13" of some flavor not too sure what yet. 

sweet i will def. keep posted


----------



## MKIII iz KING (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Fl SmurF)*








marked


----------



## dubmadness (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (Fl SmurF)*

sick... i want to see more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Now you've inspired me to go start fixing the body on my scirocco. 
"Friggin' Sweet." Truly friggin' sweet.


----------



## square (Oct 21, 2004)

*Banned wagon*

Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have two more kids on the way and a wagon like that would be a kick a$$ family mobeel


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon (square)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square* »_Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have two more kids on the way and a wagon like that would be a kick a$$ family mobeel









Ahh sure...One small problem this car is about the size of a mk1 golf on the inside for passengers. lots of room with the back seats folded down for cargo. Also with two doors its a real pain in the ass to get a child seat in the back. One good point once you get the little buggers back there that ain't going anywhere no windows to climb out of or doors to open..


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon (Banned wagon)*

I am Picture Whore!!


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Banned wagon (Banned wagon)*

It looks great man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Decided on a color yet? Sorry if you already mentioned it, I didn't read too indepth...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon (thatcrazylaxdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatcrazylaxdude* »_It looks great man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Decided on a color yet? Sorry if you already mentioned it, I didn't read too indepth...

the color i am leaning to is kinda what it was. it was a little darker then the stock blue 
Stock blue still on my other wagon (aka the smog decoy car)









the darker respray 
















still haven't decided yet but leaning towards the dark blue


_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:42 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Banned wagon (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ I am Picture Whore!!


































seeing these pics makes me wonder how dope it would look with these under the wheel wells... have you thought about what wheels to throw on it?








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3273306


----------



## nlatham19 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Banned wagon (2mAn)*

Nice Type III http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon (nlatham19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nlatham19* »_Nice Type III http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks I have not touched it in a long time


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Banned wagon (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ I am Picture Whore!!










































wow... that is just beautiful.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Banned wagon (mk2fu)*

bump..its been a while...any more work done?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon (jonny_breakz)*

Yea it has been a wile. But alas no progress to report. been busy doing other stuff.


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

keep up the good work


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (thuggedoutwhitey)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

will you add a roof spoiler to it? may be a small one off an 88 to 92 corolla 4x4 wagon?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Banned wagon (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ I am Picture Whore!!










































do you plan on going over any speedbumps soon?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon (an_a6)*

Yea i keep having a recurring nightmare that I am trapped in a parking lot with giant speed bumps and cant get out!! it is going to be on air suspension.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Banned wagon (Banned wagon)*

haha, thats what i figured, i dont even think youd be able to turn your wheels with it that low. i like the salmon color, i also like the flat color...but im a fan of the really glossy paint job


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

simply amazing and this gets me thinking about my ride


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (endubbin)*

why thank you. i wish i had time to work on it lately


----------



## airy52 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

Hey, where did you learn how to do this all? I have started my first ever body work, and soon to be my first time using a spray gun







I also have a high velocity low pressure gun and was wondering what your opinion was on my situation, your opinion would be greatly valued. And i will post pictures. I'd like to learn more about this and get good (painting pays well







) thanks
check it out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3402581


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadBuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadBuny* »_Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup, wow..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evetob (Aug 11, 2007)

Amazing work! Inspires me to work on my Golf, can't weld though - gotta learn it. :s.








Are you planning to shave the door handles as well, or are you keeping 'em stock?
I think dark gold or prange would suit the car well.


----------



## nanderdubfan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

dang bro!! good work! i never wouldve thought of using foam to build up that front bumper!!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (nanderdubfan)*

any updates?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_any updates?


nope not yet, sorry. I did go to Kauai for two weeks.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

updates! im not even a fox guy at all, but your work makes me smile, very well done sir!


----------



## AzoGL (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

inspiring bodywork sir! Your thread almost made me forget how much i hate sanding. Oh, and a set of Panasports would look wonderful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3 and mk4 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (AzoGL)*

bumping this up. Interested to see how this turns out! Awesome work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (mk3 and mk4)*

Well thanks for all the bumps. I am really excited to get back on this project. I have been working on my shop. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2878289
I was doing all this work in a carport. it is really hard to get paint to lay down right with a constant ocean breeze blowing dust and leaves on to it.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

WOW man thats alot of work! looking good cant wait to see some progress on the car now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Florida Flow)*

This build thread is awesome, it makes me want to learn to do all this welding and body work 
Can't wait to see more















EDIT: Pg 7 ownage


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (OrangeDUB)*

ok back on to the topic at hand worked on a few of the less glam parts of the fox pressure washed and repainted the sub frame and A-arms today
























































Well the weather is starting to turn so i will soon be working on the fox alot more. Soon 

_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeDUB* »_
EDIT: Pg 7 ownage

And one can not truly own that witch is his..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









If ever there was a front subframe that could benefit from a front stress/tie bar, well, there it is


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal ([email protected])*

something like this??


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*(Banned wagon)*

Sh*t's gonna be dope when it is 'done'(like they ever are







).
Bring it to Bonelli.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Bonelli? thats a long ways away.
New suspension and Wheels on today!








































Yea and you thought your 13" rims were cool I got 4" wheels


----------



## newbody99jetta (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

sick thread keep it up guy!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

where did you stay, my uncle has a big lot there, and he has a house and a shack in his back yard and rents it out to people. the beach you went to, i have been there and probably swam with those turtles.

edit: forgot to quote, but its about kawaii


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

them 4's are straight up baller status


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (thuggedoutwhitey)*









and my new fav just sent to me from sausagemit!










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:54 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









Haha thats awesome man!


----------



## grounded87 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

most creative project on vortex. hands down. mad props.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw1* »_That's one way to cut back on fuel costs.









lol


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (grounded87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grounded87* »_most creative project on vortex. hands down. mad props. 

Wow thanks alot!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

wait, so do you have any front end turn/parking/emergency/brigt/fog lights?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_wait, so do you have any front end turn/parking/emergency/brigt/fog lights?

they are leds in my h4 headlamps. so far


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

ok so i have been working on making a mold of the front. It is almost ready to start pulling off.
first step is to cover the front end in duct tape (fiberglass doesn't stick to it) then start glassing add some ribs for support then pull the fiberglass off and refine and smooth the mold out.
































picked up some supplies








started glassing it up
































































































switched to woven mat and added some ribs
























































































































oh BTW if you want more info on fiberglass construction 
check out this forum 
http://www.fiberglassforums.com/index.php


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

when do u think this will be finished?
looking foward to see it all done


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Sir.Rocco* »_when do u think this will be finished?
looking foward to see it all done

the whole car? probably never.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml 
just the front end mold ? maybe soon..
right now i am carving pumpkins..


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Seriously man, you're in the running for handiest motherf*cker ever.
keep it comin...


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (odj)*

pretty fuggin sick...jus curious why not use an actally mk1 front lower section and front lower seciton of fenders instead of glassing seems it would be stronger incase you ever hit anything up front


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_pretty fuggin sick...jus curious why not use an actally mk1 front lower section and front lower seciton of fenders instead of glassing seems it would be stronger incase you ever hit anything up front


MK1 front lower section is way to small and full of holes too the curves are all wrong the body line don't match at all. also this piece i am making fits over the metal front end


----------



## urbanphunk (Oct 12, 2007)

KEEP THIS GOIN like now now now


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (OrangeDUB)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all to save a Fox!
Wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Dan J Reed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all to save a Fox!
Wow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well it was saved along wile ago. now is just about dong stuff i have wanted to do for a wile now.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

So today i cut the mold free. trimmed the edges and ground down the seams to separate
































first up the passenger side after a bit of work came free 
















then the drivers side 








and the middle front was a bit harder to get free
















































































So now is time to smooth out the mold







phase three! make copies.


----------



## urbanphunk (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

Keep it goin, this is the tightest Fox ever so far. BY FAR the most work ever put into a Fox and well worth it. You BETTER enter this in some comps afterwards or I will be personally offended







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubMT (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (urbanphunk)*

Great work man. Keeping this in my watched topics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (vdubMT)*

spent some time today reinforcing the mold around the edges before I start to sand and smooth the inside.

























































all the duct tape off the front end kinda made a mess of it. no biggie its all coming off in time anyway.


----------



## Supertuph (Jun 14, 2007)

I looked in the early pics but did not see a pic of your welder. What flavor welder do you own? I need to attack a rotten window and yours looks tits. Thank you in advance for the info.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Supertuph)*

welder 








handler 125


----------



## Supertuph (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ welder 








handler 125

Thank you fellow HWY 1 resider!


----------



## sonofernest (Dec 18, 2006)

Why did you duct tape the front end? You could've waxed and PVAed what is on the car now, using it as a mold and saved yourself alot of work on the mold. That's how we make the racecar body on the FSAE team at Drexel. When we take the mold off (after a little touchup) its ready for wax, PVA, and then carbon fiber.


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: rust-O-fix*

Man this is such a cool thread!!
This is why I come here....
Keep it up man.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: rust-O-fix (zukgod1)*

so wheres the rust?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: rust-O-fix (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_so wheres the rust?









page 1










_Modified by Banned wagon at 1:06 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Banned wagon)*

oh and speaking of updates and pic's
worked the mold a bit today after work today. 
started smoothing out the inside.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Banned wagon)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Banned wagon)*

I have no more fingerprints. took a bit of work hand sanding all the nooks and crannies.
























then a few coats of paint 








































the black paint helps me to see i need to work it a bit more ....


_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:34 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Banned wagon)*

Looks great man keep up the great work!


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Florida Flow)*

How much does the front weigh? you have some skills man - Kyle


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Mk2doorgolf)*

about 10lbs


----------



## sonofernest (Dec 18, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why did you duct tape the front end? You could've waxed and PVAed what is on the car now, using it as a mold and saved yourself alot of work on the mold.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (sonofernest)*

i used the tape rather then pva and wax. the shape needed more work on the curves kinda hard to do down low on the car. also have you tried to fiberglass upside down on a waxed surface?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

subscribed!


----------



## sonofernest (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_i used the tape rather then pva and wax. the shape needed more work on the curves kinda hard to do down low on the car. *also have you tried to fiberglass upside down on a waxed surface? * 
 
Nope, and I hope to keep it that way. You're doing awesome work btw. Way above and beyond anything I've seen on here. Keep it up.


----------



## gearjam1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn! Talk-about "thinking outside of the box..."!!! Excellent.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gearjam1)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

Wow i think some of the class needs to get some fresh air..
(I am getting some really silly questions)
The resin fumes has got to some of you?
from the start.
the ugly front end what to do?
















this is a plug
first foam 








shape and test fit things








tape off 








lay up glass 








add ribs








Pop off !








clean up shape








and then! 
This is a mold 







..


----------



## Supertuph (Jun 14, 2007)

Wicked!
I feel like I am stalking this thread, astonishing skillz.


----------



## square (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
The resin fumes has got to some of you?


Great thread








Keep up the good work.......


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Just another Saturday*

Humm Saturday..


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

thomas kemper is better


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_thomas kemper is better









yes it is but they dint have any at the store.


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I don't quite understand the purpose of the mold if you already made your front end.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (X-flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X-flow* »_I don't quite understand the purpose of the mold if you already made your front end. 

ahh cuz the foam and filler that is on the car comes off and the fiberglass front end gets bolted on.


----------



## sonofernest (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

With all those questions, you'd think rocket science was being demonstrated in this thread.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (sonofernest)*

ok back to the car:
Ready for wax and PVA


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

nice work so far!


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (rich!)*

Time to wax the mold and do your final layups? Thats ONE thing that I've done before. I need to learn how to weld.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*wax on wax off..*

so i picked up some wax this weekend started waxing the mold up got three coats on so far
















I have the PVA already to go. But i don't have any gel coat yet i. i seen it at the store. ouch $75 for a gal. i have two choices neutral an white. I think the first lay up i want a black front end. so what color to go with?
















ok can i skip the gel coat and just go with just a surfacing resin with pigment added? i am going to have to prime and paint anyway


----------



## newbody99jetta (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Banned wagon)*

amazing thread... possibly the understatement of the century


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: wax on wax off.. (Banned wagon)*

this thread is the bomb








I'd go with black... always love the look of vw's with the black/<color?> contrast. 
Keep up the solid work


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: wax on wax off.. (KjTAssaSIN817)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KjTAssaSIN817* »_this thread is the bomb








I'd go with black... always love the look of vw's with the black/<color?> contrast. 
Keep up the solid work

yea the color of the final product will match the car! paint and primer will go on after the part comes out of the mold. i think i will make it glossy black so when the part comes out of the mold i can quickly see any and all surface defects. that my need to be fixed


----------



## WhiteScirocco (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: wax on wax off.. (Banned wagon)*

Wow that is all I have to say, took the time and read througth the post and your work is amazing especially to a car where there isn't really much available aftermarket.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: wax on wax off.. (WhiteScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteScirocco* »_ especially to a car where there isn't really much available aftermarket.


That's one of the main reasons i love this car. no one can just go out and build (buy) the same car as me. Its DIY or DIE for me. buying parts that just bolt on is lame http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif kinda like my suspension set up for my other fox http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090


----------



## WhiteScirocco (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: wax on wax off.. (Banned wagon)*

I toally agree, there is no way to make a unique car with bolt one. Myself I am totally game on cutting up a good car. My Mk3 4dr has rear glass from a mk3 2dr in the rear windowns. Its something differant.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: wax on wax off.. (WhiteScirocco)*

you are sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: rust-O-fix (2mAn)*

subscibed x4694859458 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: rust-O-fix (Banned wagon)*

i back read a lot, as in i read it all. and i noticed that you wanted to paint it that stock blue, dont take this the wrong way or anything, but your car is absolutely amazing and i dont think you should ruin it with a mk1 paint job. sorry if you like them, but i cannot stand it, it looks faded and nasty. also, did you delete the gas pump door thing?


----------



## urbanphunk (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah he deleted the gas pump door, side parts of tail lights, and lots of stuff, pretty sure he shaved the windows straight off the thing, who needs em, i mean in Cali u dont do ya!?


----------



## mn.v.dub.18 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (urbanphunk)*

cali's laws suck here in mn you dont have too worry about emissions or annything realy


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

****1, where is the endproduct, you wont beleive this, i had an idea like that some time ago, with the foam and stuff, i didn't even know so many materials are available. i didn't go far that time with molding, but i fabbed a gross male mold of a mk2 door card with mk3 shape. i did it with plaster and wanted to lay over it fiberglass to make mk3 doorcards style in mk2. Man, now i know it is all possible.
thanks.


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_****1, where is the endproduct, you wont beleive this, i had an idea like that some time ago, with the foam and stuff, i didn't even know so many materials are available. i didn't go far that time with molding, but i fabbed a gross male mold of a mk2 door card with mk3 shape. i did it with plaster and wanted to lay over it fiberglass to make mk3 doorcards style in mk2. Man, now i know it is all possible.
thanks.

don't give away your ideas


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (curbdawg)*

the end product is coming. had to address a few lack of tools issues.
my compressor was able to spray paint, gel coat... so i got this
















also picked up some material to continue working 
















i need a 2.0 tip to spray gel coat so i am trying to find one now


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Whose / what gun are you using? Check http://www.autobodydepot.com - they have a wide range of rebuild pieces as well a full range of fluid tips and needles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, nice work so far. I can't wait to see the rest of the build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gary C)*

I can't wait to see this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

totally awesome work!


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## grayfox3478 (Apr 17, 2006)

woah


----------



## urbanphunk (Oct 12, 2007)

now that its winter for us here in the midwest u gotta keep us with something to read, get to it


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (urbanphunk)*

It may be winter there. but it is the holidays here, so all my time and resources are going towards that right now sorry. i will up date as soon as any progress is made


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

wow nice work


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (iBeast)*


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Hats off to yaa nice workmanship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ravenslc (Nov 9, 2007)

*just caught on to this one...awesome!*

Dude, this is one of the coolest things that I have seen! YOu got mad skills to back up some great ideas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
My first car was a fox coupe, and that darn thing got me thoroughly hooked into this Volkswagen thing! It is a disease and I have happily surrendered to its maddening effects!








I wish that I still had the ol' girl. I had great plans, but my tastes were pretty off back then...I'd have just ruined her!








Keep up the great work


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

update plz!!!


----------



## urbanphunk (Oct 12, 2007)

its holidays. dudes got lots goin on, give his greatness a break for a month


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (urbanphunk)*

u better be at the santa cruz gtg on the 23rd!


----------



## screwedG60 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Not Since Fooooooooooooose*

Awesome work. I saw Foose doing similar work.
Please don't install the eyebrow on the headlights!!! 
Install PIAA bulbs, and you should be good.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Not Since Fooooooooooooose (screwedG60)*

insane amount of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love the eyelids/brows thingys.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Not Since Fooooooooooooose (.sanya.)*


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (urbanphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urbanphunk* »_its holidays. dudes got lots goin on, give his greatness a break for a month

sorry it's just awesome the transformation your making on this it's hard not to want more








Happy holidays and I can't wait till you start workin on her again


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tylerlb)*

ill be honest with u the car i think is ugly but u are an outstanding body works man. keep up the good work!


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (ragu9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragu9000* »_ill be honest with u the car i think is ugly but u are an outstanding body works man. keep up the good work! 


^^Wow.

The car looks great and the creativity is amazing. Its definitely inspiring me to get off my arse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rys-Rado (Mar 28, 2004)

very nice, how long did all that take


----------



## bodybagged (Nov 9, 2004)

More UPDATES! Only joking but can't wait to see the final product. Cheers.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bodybagged)*

Sorry i am too busy right now


----------



## newbody99jetta (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

where'd you find the giant chipmunk?


----------



## screwedG60 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Sorry i am too busy right now

















The chipmunk gets an A+ as well.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (newbody99jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbody99jetta* »_where'd you find the giant chipmunk?


----------



## jjjetta3 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

Man this looks awesome I can't wait to see when it's finished


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

what sort of air filter setup are you running on your compressor?


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

and in your AUTObiography it says you autocrossed this without power steering? Was that a PITA or not bad?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*

power steering sucks you don't need it.


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

haha, my brother deleted his but it feels pretty bad...
*page ten*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*

the VW fox never came with power steering. i didn't delete it. it was never there.


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

hey......... it only makes your arms stronger! lol


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_the VW fox never came with power steering. i didn't delete it. it was never there.

so i understand. i think my brother's ujoints are tight because the column had to be lengthened to reach the non-power rack. but now we are off the topic, more fiberglass!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*

Well soon i will have some progress to show. I just got my new gel coat gun this morning.








http://www.shopmaninc.com/equipment.html


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

mmm. More toys...!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (zukgod1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zukgod1* »_mmm. More toys...!!

No No we call them tools around our house.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

wow thats great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i can't believe i didn't see this before


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (bkschott)*

wow mad cool project!


----------



## boppo (Jan 19, 2008)

reading every post in this thread to date just made my day.
this project is an inspiration, keep it going man!


----------



## gonorthanddub (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

great build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anything new??


----------



## VEEDUBmk3 (Feb 17, 2007)

bump for updates


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Lookin good










_Modified by VR6'D at 2:50 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

i was really inspired for a moment, but what's the hold up.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxdarcy* »_i was really inspired for a moment, but what's the hold up.

Do you really want to know? 
or are you just wanting me to get back to work on it? (I hopefully will soon)


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What is s*X*e and who drinks root beer


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
or are you just wanting me to get back to work on it?


this is a frustration i have with myself i may be taking out on you. the late nights + saturdays at work are keeping me from my garage. could have tonite but needed to cut parts off the donor car (outside). 
sometimes it feels like a losing battle.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*

Well i have been in the garage some what but just not on this project
read these threads I have been working on as well
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547090
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3642640


----------



## FireStorm005 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (xxxfattonyxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxfattonyxxx* »_What is s*X*e and who drinks root beer









sXe, Straight edge see here: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sxe


----------



## gonorthanddub (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (FireStorm005)*

"i'm a person just like you, but i got better things to do. then sit around and f#$k my head, hang out with the living dead"
.....anyone? anyone? come on it's an easy one.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (gonorthanddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonorthanddub* »_"i'm a person just like you, but i got better things to do. then sit around and f#$k my head, hang out with the living dead"
.....anyone? anyone? come on it's an easy one.

the NOFX lounge cover of that song is priceless!







'
i grew up in the sxe scene, but around here, it turned into a trend. kids were using it too liberally and at the drop of a hat, break the edge and it started to lose its meaning... so i got out of it. i still hold the values, but i don't need the negativity surrounding the local scene.
the old saying "if you're not now, you never were" still holds true for me to this day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

What does this have to do with my car?
I am like 40 somthing what the hell do i care or know about the "scene"...


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (gonorthanddub)*

Minor Threat FTW


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*

no updates right now sorry.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

You're pretty much my hero. Edge until dead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

Bump for an insane project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxxfattonyxxx (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (FireStorm005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FireStorm005* »_
sXe, Straight edge see here: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sxe








I thought I had enough X's in my name to make that joke obvious. I have been edge for 9 years now


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (xxxfattonyxxx)*








Love all the work you did. Cant wait to see this project wrapped up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b0ne like a Rabbit (Mar 12, 2008)

I have read every single post on this thread s0o far... u are my inspiration!! I'm planning to maybe start fixing up the car of my dreams once i buy one... a 1981 rabbit caddy!! =] && you just showed me that anyone that really wants to fix up their car, could fix it!!! s0o the fact that i'm a chick doesn't phaze me... Thanks for bein my welding God!! lmao!! oh... a pic of the car of my dreams!! =]


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (b0ne like a Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0ne like a Rabbit* »_










Looks a little like my golf that I'll be selling soon. The wheels are at the refurb shop now.


----------



## b0ne like a Rabbit (Mar 12, 2008)

yea it does... =] very nice BTW!!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (b0ne like a Rabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (b0ne like a Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0ne like a Rabbit* »_










Make mine tornado red and black with black rims and a 16VT under the hood... and that would be my pickemup..


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (RageX2)*

Awesome work dude. I couldn't have even imagined doing something like this, nevermind actually doing it!


----------



## c_roc16vgli (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (wikdslo)*

Anything new? Just look at all the pics, this seems like a pretty sick build so far.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

i just read through this entire thread. i am amazed. and i thought what i was wanting to do would be hard.
almost a year has gone by, and you've gotten alot done for just working in spare time.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

Coolest Thread EVER!!
kinda makes me want to go into the hoodlum and try and buy my fox back


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Sorry i am too busy right now

















Where are you installing this chipmunk on the car>?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (brus6286)*

did this fourm drop off the face of the earth
anything new?


----------



## dubtek77 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

amazing! grear work and vision! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deadman26 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (dubtek77)*

updates

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Deadman26)*

That thing was a wreck dude. Nice work keep going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Duffy13)*

We Need Updates!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (blowitupyera55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blowitupyera55* »_We Need Updates!!!!!!!!

Updates you say? 
Well the project has changed direction. Yea well I made a mold of front. the body shell and uni body had too much rust. so i am looking for a new body for this project. so until i get a new wagon. its all just a giant pile of parts in the corner of my shop
I am still working on the air ride suspension, motor and trans for this project.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

uhhh

thats not what we all wanted to hear ...








find one FAST! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*

DAMN! don't you hate when you find HIDDEN problems!?!!?!?








Good luck with the hunting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Project is still cool


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (brus6286)*

all that work... a little underbody rust, you apparently have the skills to kick rusts ass. shame to get a new one now. just my .02
dont worry your still the man


----------



## ResConsl2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (blowitupyera55)*

i like the custom bumper


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (ResConsl2)*

Hey banned wagon, did you move.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (8V Fury)*

nope. the cars did..


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I always like fixed-up Fox..
They just look a little ugly from the factory.


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

subscribed. excellent thread.


----------



## flashburn02 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

So I read the whole thread, got to the last page and cried when I heard the news. But I do have a question. I was wondering what you do after you wax the mould. Do you then lay in fiber and resin? I browsed that forum for glassing you linked 1/2 way through but it doesn't let you browse without signing up.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (flashburn02)*

Wax mold, many times, then spray a release agent. pva. then spray gel coat, then you start with resin and matt.

this guy has a lot of helpful stuff online 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEa5_WHQZo0


----------



## flashburn02 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

thanks for the thread.
thanks for the pointers.
thanks for the link.
And I wish you luck







I'm not gonna lie, I hope you finish this


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Banned wagon)*

Any updates???


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (Road Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road Boss* »_Any updates???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Project: Rust-o-Fix-o-Fox a photo journal (mach5ive)*

nope still looking for a new shell.


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

damn, sucks about the shell...... amazing, inspirational, informational read though.... awesome work


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (insanojet)*

any updates?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Seventhundersrx)*

great job for good fab work. definitely gave me insight on laying fiberglass/carbon fiber in the near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (stv1der)*

Ok back from the dead? kinda... i have a new car to start doing work on it is rust free! so look forward to alot of the mods you seen me do on the last wagon on this new one


----------



## Deadman26 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

this makes me happy







a







for you and get to work


----------



## angkst (Oct 14, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> power steering sucks you don't need it.


Ha, I don't know man, I used to drive a '69 Nova with no power steering and had to turn the damn steering wheel about 4 times just to make a right turn. After that I appreciated power steering a lot more. But then again, that was a big ass heavy car. Amazing build thread BTW. Gives me incentive to start building my '91 Fox. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> Well the project has changed direction. Yea well I made a mold of front. the body shell and uni body had too much rust. so i am looking for a new body for this project. so until i get a new wagon. its all just a giant pile of parts in the corner of my shop
> I am still working on the air ride suspension, motor and trans for this project.


Skills. Thanks for so much info. Custom door cards would be pretty easy using these methods, maybe even a custom dash! Inspired! 
Do you have an extra Fox intake manifold kicking around?


----------



## JTorpedo (Sep 8, 2010)

*Best way to kill an hour*

Glad I checked out this thread... Tonight and not 3 years ago. Would have KILLED me to never see a finished product (or will I?). 

Anyway, nobody once complimented you on your photo skills. So nice photo skills too.


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This thread is still kicking? Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow I miss having that much free time. Two Kids later and working a million hours a week at a American electric car company leaves no time for any car projects. oh well some day, my visions will come to life again.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Getting out of the game again 

Massive sell off thread !!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6872174-4-Foxes-and-a-ton-of-parts-for-sale


i will be around 

Thanks for all the fun.

Ric


----------

